# Tsunami



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My new co-own, and attempting to take pics together, LOL
Oh and Homie Lugz too......







































NOT Tied


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Apparently Lugz is a boob man!!!! Check out that very happy boy!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ummm whats up with these Pics? looks like the female is already pregnant and ready to have pups... peds on these dogs?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You don't know Lugz? And she just had 11 pups 8 weeks ago, Marty. I got her off someones yard today so no ped for you yet.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Apparently Lugz is a boob man!!!! Check out that very happy boy!


He likes em big and saggy!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

reddoggy said:


> You don't know Lugz? And she just had 11 pups 8 weeks ago, Marty. I got her off someones yard today so no ped for you yet.


She had 11 pups 8 weeks ago and shes ready to be bred again?

I'm confused


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it. In which part did I say she's breeding? I clearly said that they are not tied in that pic that they are back to back in, thats just how the photo came out, also, my OP is unedited, I knew someone would ask.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They both look like sweethearts

Have you checked her for mastitis? Looks like she is very red and holding a lot of milk still.
Also watch her paw licking it is often a sign of allergies and the red on her feed indicates she most likely has been liking them .


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

She is a pretty girl but bless her heart she is totally engorged. Poor thing.

Stephanie


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> They both look like sweethearts
> 
> Have you checked her for mastitis? Looks like she is very red and holding a lot of milk still.
> Also watch her paw licking it is often a sign of allergies and the red on her feed indicates she most likely has been liking them .


Thanks Patch. Up close it looks like irritation from lil nails.... Someone didn't wean the puppies untill a couple of days ago.
Still gotta get her into the vet though.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

poor baby those tatas are gi-normous! She needs to be a foster mommy or something quick before those things explode!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She looks like she has a rash around her nose too, or some sort of skin thingy 

Well at least you got her outta that place, poor girl. Bet they just used her for pups and then dumped her off


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what are your pland for her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww poor girl she does not look good red  She is a pretty girl but she looks like she was neglected .. I am glad you have her. I hope you get her to the vet asap. Someone just bred her and dumped her off ... I hope you can nurse her back to health quickly ...


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

is she co-owned with the previous owner? so does that mean when she is ready to bred again he has a say in it? I honestly think you need to get full ownership of this poor girl. She does not look happy and he eyes are so sad


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Lugs had his thing out in a few of those pictures I think he really likes the new girl...watch out


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I co-own her with my buddy, she's no longer in that hell hole kennel. He houses her and I condition and handle her in the ring. Thats also my plan for her, to show her.... Gonna be alot of work, though she's really well trained.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I agree with Woot look at her eyes she so sad, maybe cuz she misses her babies or she is alot of pain from being engorged. I glad you have her now, she is a beautiful girl!


----------

